# When did you read Beowulf?



## Blaziking the God General (Aug 4, 2008)

Okay, ever since I had to read this book over the summer, I became very curious about this.

When did YOU read Beowulf?


----------



## Music Dragon (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't remember when. What kind of a question is that, anyway?


----------



## Flora (Aug 4, 2008)

Haven't read it yet.

Father and sister acted it out, though.

Sister being Beowulf, of course. XD


----------



## Minish (Aug 4, 2008)

Where's the 'wth never heard of it' option? Dx


----------



## IcySapphire (Aug 4, 2008)

Read it for the first time senior year of high school. Our teacher challenged us to draw what we thought Grendel looked like--my Grendel looked like a Chinese dragon thing.


----------



## Deretto (Aug 4, 2008)

It was the first thing we had to read for my British Literature class my senior year.


----------



## Altmer (Aug 4, 2008)

what are these year terms


----------



## spaekle (Aug 4, 2008)

In high school: 

Freshman = first year
Sophomore = second year
Junior = third year
Senior = fourth year.

Although the poll isn't that effective considering that a good number of people here aren't American and don't even go by that. :D;

On topic, I read what was probably a condensed version in sixth grade. Way before high school. :o


----------



## Altmer (Aug 4, 2008)

what is high school

how old are you supposed to be during those years


----------



## Flora (Aug 4, 2008)

Usually, you go into Freshman year as a fourteen-year-old.

Unless you're like me and have your birthday at the end of august, in which case you might start as a thirteen-year-old.  :D


----------



## spaekle (Aug 4, 2008)

Usually Middle School/Junior High is ages 11-14 and high school is ages 14-18. Most people are 18 by the time they finish High School. 

I was 14-15 my first year, 15-16 my second, I'll be 16-17 this year, and 17-18 my last year.


----------



## Flora (Aug 4, 2008)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> Usually Middle School/Junior High is ages 11-14 and high school is ages 14-18. Most people are 18 by the time they finish High School.
> 
> I was 14-15 my first year, 15-16 my second, I'll be 16-17 this year, and 17-18 my last year.


Unless you're like me and your birthday's two days after school starts. :D


----------



## Butterfree (Aug 7, 2008)

It's a good thing I've never read it, because our school system works completely differently and it would make no sense for me to even attempt to convert it to American school years.


----------



## Altmer (Aug 7, 2008)

same here but I have read parts


----------



## Adriane (Aug 7, 2008)

Cirrus said:


> Freshman = first year
> Sophomore = second year
> Junior = third year
> Senior = fourth year.


That's, uh, technically correct, but conflicts with the "years" system :x

Anyways, senior year could be regarded as most similar to year 12 or sixth form. 

And I read it during my senior year, which was British Literature.

And shame on you, Cirrus >:|


----------



## goldenquagsire (Aug 7, 2008)

I read it in last year... 13-14, Freshman Year, right? Except we didn't read all of it, just up to when Grendal gets pwnt. I pretty much know the story anyway, so I got a few laughs out of how crap the movie was.


----------



## spaekle (Aug 7, 2008)

Mudkip said:


> That's, uh, technically correct, but conflicts with the "years" system :x
> 
> Anyways, senior year could be regarded as most similar to year 12 or sixth form.
> 
> ...


Cirrus... didn't post that. D: *raises hand* 

I was just saying which year of high school corresponded with which name. I thought that the names were confusing people or something. Although I guess it doesn't matter if the system's completely different over there.


----------



## Renteura (Aug 7, 2008)

I have yet to read it.


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 7, 2008)

Your crazy American systems confuse me, but I read it a few years back. I was 15, maybe? Can't say it changed my life or anything, though. There are better classics.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Aug 7, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> Your crazy American systems confuse me


Also what's a Beowulf ):


----------



## @lex (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm totally not answering the poll, since I have no idea how the school system works there... Anyway, I didn't read the book in school - I got it from this book club like a year ago, and then I actually read it in February this year. Not too long after I finished it, though, it was brought up in school :P We only read parts of it, though.


----------



## Mirry (Aug 11, 2008)

I haven't read Beowulf yet, but I checked "senior year of high school" because I know it's required reading for the class I'm going to be starting a couple of weeks when I go back to school.


----------



## Minish (Aug 15, 2008)

Mudkip said:


> That's, uh, technically correct, but conflicts with the "years" system :x
> 
> Anyways, senior year could be regarded as most similar to year 12 or sixth form.
> 
> ...


I didn't post that. D:

But yes, shame on me. But it's not my fault, we get forced to read Animal Farm instead. And then are forced to _analyse it to the death_. Damn you, Mrs Anderson.


----------



## Zeph (Aug 15, 2008)

What Danni said. What on earth is 'Freshman'?

I read it waaay back in the last year of First School, in Year Four. I think that's equivalent to your 'fifth grade'.


----------



## Adriane (Aug 15, 2008)

What is so difficult about using http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freshmen


----------

